# 1957 Schwinn Hornet



## MrMonark13 (Jun 16, 2022)

1957 Schwinn Hornet. Maybe good for a klunker build or restoration? Local pick up or shipping at buyers expense.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 16, 2022)

@BFGforme


----------

